# cadet into reserve



## broken_soldier (10 Jan 2006)

i want to join cadets this year but next year i want to join the reserve can i still continue me cadet classes even if im in the reserve??


----------



## J.J (10 Jan 2006)

Let's spell it out it together....S-E-A-R-CH...think about it ;D


----------



## AIC_2K5 (10 Jan 2006)

> i want to join cadets this year but next year i want to join the reserve can i still continue me cadet classes even if im in the reserve??



Simply put, no.


----------



## condor888000 (10 Jan 2006)

AIC_2K5 said:
			
		

> Simply put, no.


Simply put, you're wrong. Read CATO 13-07 and come back. If you can't find it, go to Cadets.ca and look around. Its there. Thats goes for the original asker as well. This has been answered many a time, and its in CATO 13-07 which can be found on Cadets.ca as I said. If you can't find it, PM me, I'll send a link to you.


----------



## c.jacob (10 Jan 2006)

I've had soem cadets that were doing both.  However they found that one was getting in the way of the other and usually would quit cadets soon after.


----------



## Burrows (10 Jan 2006)

AIC_2K5 said:
			
		

> Simply put, no.


Simply put, this guy is wrong.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jan 2006)

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


----------

